# Best way to smooth wall over knockdown texture



## dforeid (Jan 14, 2007)

Have a small bathroom remodel job. Currently the walls and ceilings are all knockdown texture. Client wants to go with a 5 foot wainscotting and then smooth wall from the wainscotting up to the ceiling as well as smooth on the ceiling. My thought was to skim coat mud over the existing knockdown to accomplish this. What would you suggest, and what process/mud materials would be best?

Any and all suggestions very much appreciated.....

Don


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Don 
The problem your going to have here is that the mud will not stick to a painted surface you should sand the ceiling and walls first then use Durabond 90 brown bag as your basecoat then use topping compound for your skimcoat then sand it out to a smooth finish.


----------



## dforeid (Jan 14, 2007)

Frankawitz said:


> Don
> The problem your going to have here is that the mud will not stick to a painted surface you should sand the ceiling and walls first then use Durabond 90 brown bag as your basecoat then use topping compound for your skimcoat then sand it out to a smooth finish.


Frank,

To what degree would you suggest I sand? Just enough to knock off some of the high spots, or completely sand smooth? Also, are you talking sanding screen or more on the lines of an orbital with say a 150 grit? Is there a primer I can/should use before the Durabond 90?

All help appreciated.... also, if there is an easier way to accomplish what I'm trying to do, I'm all ears! This sounds like it's gonna be a pita.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Might be a stupid idea. But have you tried scraping the texture off. A spud bar would work quite well (flooring guys use them to scrape a floor). That way your floating would be less to deal with. Something to consider. It's still a lot of work for a small space... Hope you make out OK!!!


----------



## drywaller74 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don, 
Never had a problem with ez sand 90 sticking to paint, It wouldn't hurt to take some 80 grit on a pole and scuff it up. It may take 2 coats of 90 and then one coat of plus 3 or some other light weight. good luck
Robert


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Don
I would use a palm sander with 80 grit sandpaper to scuff up the paint finish so that you get a bond to the surface. as for using ez sand it's like using ready mix in the busket both are soft, with Durabond in the brown bag it drys rock hard, but the main thing is the bond to a painted surface, the thing is that if it doesn't bond when you go to prime and paint it will bubble and peel. that's the problems I've seen. we talked about this before about mud not sticking to a painted surface. good luck


----------



## Dwallguy (Jan 1, 2007)

dforeid said:


> Have a small bathroom remodel job. Currently the walls and ceilings are all knockdown texture. Client wants to go with a 5 foot wainscotting and then smooth wall from the wainscotting up to the ceiling as well as smooth on the ceiling. My thought was to skim coat mud over the existing knockdown to accomplish this. What would you suggest, and what process/mud materials would be best?
> 
> Any and all suggestions very much appreciated.....
> 
> Don


 Can you cover it with 3/8 board ( Rerock it)


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

You can wet it with a spray bottle and use the spud bar thewox was talking about. It should scrape right off, then skim it.


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

Use easy sand durobond,but use 20 min or 45.Something that drys quicker.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Knock off all that you can with an old 10 inch knife, then use easy sand and skim her out till shes smooth, sand ,prime and paint...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The thing with easy sand is it's just like using the ready mix joint compound out of the bucket it's to soft also when you go to paint you may end up with mud peeling off the walls good luck.


----------

